# fuel gauge sender unit ?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Not sure if I said that right but, does anyone sell the fuel gauge sender aftermarket? If so who? Do I have to drop the tank to replace this or what? fuel gauge seems like it doesn't want to go to full even when I fill the tank, last fill up it just went above the 1/2 mark, thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> Not sure if I said that right but, does anyone sell the fuel gauge sender aftermarket? If so who? Do I have to drop the tank to replace this or what? fuel gauge seems like it doesn't want to go to full even when I fill the tank, last fill up it just went above the 1/2 mark, thanks


Not sure if you can get just the sending unit ? Maybe from the dealer. When my pump went, I only saw it sold 2 ways, 1) just the pump, and 2) the pump, sending unit, and mounting plate w/the lines that come out of the tank. I had to buy the whole thing because my lines were rusted out too.

getting the pump out is an easy job. remove the back seat, you'll see the fuel pump access door in the middle of the floor, unplug the wiring harness to the pump, remove that door, undo the 2 fuel lines, remove the bolts that hold the pump in the tank, and CAREFULLY lift the whole thing up out of the tank. the sending unit is part of the whole pump assembly/mount. Also it is a good idea to buy a new Oring for the pump mount. Mine was stretched out pretty bad once removed.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, after writing this post I checked the service manual and it only shows the fuelpump/sender as one unit, so I guess that's how it comes. What did you pay for yours? also, how do you remove the rear seat? Thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I checked OEM-Surplus, they did have a sending unit only listed, but looked like it was for an older Sentra. I bought the whole assembly right from the local Nissan dealer and it was over $200. I found the pump only locally for almost $200. I would rather have the OEM anyways. You might want to PM Greg V and see what he can do for you on a new one. The pump does come separate, so maybe you can just get the sending unit ? 

The bottom of the rear seat is held in place just under the front lip by 2 clips. you basically just have to wrestle with it and pull straight up. Once the front is released, you can just lift the whole cushion out. The rear of the seat is held in by 2 phillips screws and 2 12mm bolts all at the bottom and it lifts upward to come out. The plug for the fuel pump wiring harness is on the right side of the car, just follow the wire. :thumbup:


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Sure it's not the gage or the voltage regulator? I dunno if I've heard of 2 voltage regulators go out with the same exact symptoms. I have a complete cluster w/tacg and plugs available $45 shipped.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

there may not be anything wrong after all, today I filled the car (10.8 gallons) and the fuel gauge went almost to the full mark, so maybe when I thought I filled it last week it wasn't really full, thanks for the responses, now on to the temp gauge that has been reading very low lately.....


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

If you are having problems with both the temp guage and the fuel guage you might be headed for trouble with a voltage regulator that operates both guages. I is on the back of the instument cluster and is not very expensive ( I got mine for about $17.00) Mine started showing low readings before it went completely. I even now have a spare that I picked up at the JY (just in case....)


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

does the voltage regulator just unplug from the back of the cluster or? if the regulator goes both gauges won't work at all??


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> does the voltage regulator just unplug from the back of the cluster or? if the regulator goes both gauges won't work at all??


Here is 1 type of VR. There is another style that is soldered on. Which one do you need? I have spares.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

don't know haven't taken it apart, we just had another hurricane so not much time to work on the car, I'll probably wait until the gauges stop working all together and than see what it looks like


----------

